# my brothers hobby H22 in a 23 shell



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/h22/

H22-ported polished, shaved deck, machined and balanced to 13000rpm
Valve angles
ACT clutch
10 pound fly wheel
96 prelude intake

.............so much time and money and I bet my 86 mustang gt is still going to spank him...lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Not bad. Is he gonna turbo it or is he gonna go high compression?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

At present high compression.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice. I had a built LS Vtec in a 91 EF hatch.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

All that time and money,he could have at least spent it on a muscle car......


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

dixieland said:


> All that time and money,he could have at least spent it on a muscle car......


that's what i told him....but he did much of the work and only sent the motor out for machining and such.

i believe he is going to drop it in an integra.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Muscle cars are garbage! I will never own an american car in my life. They were ok back in the 60s and 70s

Euro or Jap FTW!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> Muscle cars are garbage! I will never own an american car in my life. They were ok back in the 60s and 70s
> 
> Euro or Jap FTW!


If you believe that you are drinking too much grape aide!
My GT is right, my camaro was right, my T Type was right!
so....believe what you want but my car spanks much more expensive import trash.

I am an American so I buy American.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> If you believe that you are drinking too much grape aide!
> My GT is right, my camaro was right, my T Type was right!
> so....believe what you want but my car spanks much more expensive import trash.
> 
> I am an American so I buy American.


To each their own but I will never by an american car.

I'm american my self. But just about everyone that I have met that has an american car thinks their **** dont stink. I have seen plenty of 4 bangers spank of some american cars. Myself being one of them.

But everyone has a different taste of vehicles


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> To each their own but I will never by an american car.
> 
> I'm american my self. But just about everyone that I have met that has an american car thinks their **** dont stink. I have seen plenty of 4 bangers spank of some american cars. Myself being one of them.
> 
> But everyone has a different taste of vehicles


The way i have always felt was that if i wanted a fast car I would buy a fast car and upgrade it. A lot of kids I meet pay 3 times as much for a slow car and then put 10 g's in it and brag about how fast it is.

My Mustang is a 13-14 second car that I paid $1700 bucks for and I have never upgraded anything on it.
I bought it with a cold air intake, flow masters, tps switch, and underdrive pulleys.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

See I'm not really a 1/4 mile guy. Yea its cool, but I dont see much in it. I would rather go to a road course or do some autocross.

The car I currently have I paid 6k for it and it went mid to high 12s when I got it.

Now it would probably go a lil quicker than that with the stuff I have done to it but I would rather take it to Sebring


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If i were to buy an import it would be a Conquest, Eclipse TSI, or a Supra Turbo.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha thats funny I have a GS-T Eclipse


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww Man I love old Muscle Cars!!! My mom had a 65 Malibu and that thing was off the hook!!! It looked just like this


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha thats funny I have a GS-T Eclipse


Nice car homie!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

too bad the gas crunch is killing so many V8's.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Nice car homie!


Thanks!


Sampsons Dad said:


> too bad the gas crunch is killing so many V8's.


Not only V8s. I have to put 93 octane in and right now in Tampa it is $3.10 a gallon and all this ethanol b.s. is going to ruin all the older cars since their fuel system is not set up to handle ethanol.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i would take an h22 stock right now. mike had a chipped 95 civic ex  it made me smile. still have scars to remember it by... love old american muscle cars but for now imports is where its at. heck i drive a nissan now


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> i would take an h22 stock right now. mike had a chipped 95 civic ex  it made me smile. still have scars to remember it by... love old american muscle cars but for now imports is where its at. heck i drive a nissan now


H22s are ok but the K series is where its at!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> H22s are ok but the K series is where its at!


forget the honda motors, speaking of 4 cyl motors 4g63 is weres at. Owned a EvoIX the amount of power them motors can handle tops all,


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

i love the 2.4 the 2000 Z24 has.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

good to see fellow honda heads ... had 3 integras (2 gsr's) and a bubble with a ls swap that i just sold


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I raced a desol with a built turbo motor and integra with a k20 and some goodies back when had my Evo IX(was stock), from a roll 1 -> 3rd it was even then I pulled half a car. Never got to race them when I got some goodies and custom tune.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Muscle cars are garbage! I will never own an american car in my life. They were ok back in the 60s and 70s
> 
> Euro or Jap FTW!


I was referring to the classic muscle cars.You can't beat one of those pure muscle to muscle without adding all the other stuff.


Sampsons Dad said:


> If you believe that you are drinking too much grape aide!
> My GT is right, my camaro was right, my T Type was right!
> so....believe what you want but my car spanks much more expensive import trash.
> 
> I am an American so I buy American.


Right on!My Camaro was right before an ex boyfriend got a hold of it.
ANd the Camaro that my husband and I are fixin to restore now will be right too!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lvis i love grs. ls swap was in the plans on an older teg but too much work n not worth it. never ridden in a K so i dunno. not gonna lie i don't youtube em much anymore


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Muscle cars are garbage! I will never own an american car in my life. They were ok back in the 60s and 70s
> 
> Euro or Jap FTW!


In terms of HP? Cause no jap or euro car will ever be able to compete in the long run against American Muscle. I would rather have American Muscle over any Import.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> forget the honda motors, speaking of 4 cyl motors 4g63 is weres at. Owned a EvoIX the amount of power them motors can handle tops all,


I do agree. But I was talking about honda vs honda motor. I'am currently building a 6-Bolt right now. Have a fully built head that needs to be sent out for all the machine work and just need to get pistons and rods for the bottom end and I'm set.

Nothing can beat the bullet proof 4g63. I have several friends that are over 30+ lbs of boost


Mcleod15 said:


> In terms of HP? Cause no jap or euro car will ever be able to compete in the long run against American Muscle. I would rather have American Muscle over any Import.


Long run as in 1/4 mile? I have walked plenty of mustangs. One was a built 302 and couldnt keep up.

You also have to consider power to rate ratio.

I would love to see some american muscle keep up with me on some corners


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> In terms of HP? Cause no jap or euro car will ever be able to compete in the long run against American Muscle. I would rather have American Muscle over any Import.


maybe not, but the motors last forever n so do the gas tanks  there's some pretty quick lil imports these days. no frame twistin torque like the beefy american muscle but they throw u back all the same.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> maybe not, but the motors last forever n so do the gas tanks  there's some pretty quick lil imports these days. no frame twistin torque like the beefy american muscle but they throw u back all the same.


+1, I know some people that will walk all over any muscle car that steps up to them. 1/4 and a road course


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Man You guys are trippin.. Im just gonna roll slow in my big body! LOL


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is just one example, But the Corvette is one muscle car that you can make tons of power, and handle just as good as any car on the market(from the factory not counting after market suspension).

The Cobra R is a muscle car that will make tons of Power with a V8, and handle better than just about any other car on the market.

Saleen is another example.

You can make american muscle cars newer models(late 90's and up) handle just as good as imports.

Racing 4cyl to a V8 in any type of race is a losing battle.

Power to weight ratio really isn't that big when comparing a car with a 4cyl to a car with a V8, V8s power potential is far greater than the 4cyl.

Its all about Cubic Inches and Body design


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> +1, I know some people that will walk all over any muscle car that steps up to them. 1/4 and a road course


I know a couple cobras and corvettes that will return the favor in the 1/4 and road course

My brothers cobra being one of them.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> maybe not, but the motors last forever n so do the gas tanks  there's some pretty quick lil imports these days. no frame twistin torque like the beefy american muscle but they throw u back all the same.


This little import motors don't last that long when making lots of power. Even 4g63 needs to be rebuilt after a couple runs when making 700+hp


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea there is some muscle car that can handle just as good as imports. But the vipers and corvettes couldnt really keep up with the imports this past weekend at the St Pete Grand Prix in the World Challenge series.

Here is the results from race one
SCCA Pro Racing World Challenge

and here is the results from race two
SCCA Pro Racing World Challenge

Neither the vipers or corvettes finished in the top 3 in both races.

I'm just a sucker for imports. Yea Ive seen some nice looking muscle car. My brothers being one of my favorite.

He has an 87 GT with a stroked 302. fully built/blue printed motor.

But everyone has their own taste in cars.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

to me the battle of import vs muscle goes like this 

i have a 70 dodge challenger with a small block in it and it looks nice and has the power to go, but why would i? i dont need to prove anything

import guys have to much to prove with modding and trying to be fast and 90% of the time they sound, and look just weird my friend has an eclipse (95 gs) right now and all he wants to do is beat me in a race and honestly he never will but its fun to let him try specially when he asks me what to do to make his car faster "buy a new one"


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Long run as in 1/4 mile? I have walked plenty of mustangs. One was a built 302 and couldnt keep up.


Dude you're talking about a 302.I walked off and left plenty of those back when I used to race my Camaro.

I'm talking about muscle to muscle,horsepower to horsepower.Never is an import gonna keep up without all the extra stuff being added.
To me it's just a waste of money doing all that to them.Have you watched Barrett jackson auction?Have you seen what these old muscle cars are going for?You're never gonna resell an import for that.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Dude you're talking about a 302.I walked off and left plenty of those back when I used to race my Camaro.
> 
> I'm talking about muscle to muscle,horsepower to horsepower.Never is an import gonna keep up without all the extra stuff being added.
> To me it's just a waste of money doing all that to them.Have you watched Barrett jackson auction?Have you seen what these old muscle cars are going for?You're never gonna resell an import for that.


It was a built 302. Nothing close to stock.

To me value isnt everything. If I want to spend a couple hundred thousand on a car I would buy a Lamborghini/Ferrari/Zonda etc. I'm not worried about the car holding its value or being worth something later down the road. Cars come and go. I like cars that can handle and hug the corners on a track. I cant stand driving down a straight line for a 1/4 mile.

Like I said before everyone has their own opinion


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Yea there is some muscle car that can handle just as good as imports. But the vipers and corvettes couldnt really keep up with the imports this past weekend at the St Pete Grand Prix in the World Challenge series.
> 
> Here is the results from race one
> SCCA Pro Racing World Challenge
> ...


Yeah I like imports to but I also american muscle, and like debating between the two(makes for a good conversation), If i could choose any import, it would be the supra that is one nasty car, then the EvoVIII or EvoIX not the EvoX. My brother who is in the marines is stationed in jacksonville, said there is performance shop down there that tunes and builds supras, they have one for sale right now 42,000 its fully built, forgot the turbo size, its making 12?? to the ground and 1375 to fly website Best Speed Shop in NC


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Yeah I like imports to but I also american muscle, and like debating between the two(makes for a good conversation), If i could choose any import, it would be the supra that is one nasty car, then the EvoVIII or EvoIX not the EvoX. My brother who is in the marines is stationed in jacksonville, said there is performance shop down there that tunes and builds supras, they have one for sale right now 42,000 its fully built, forgot the turbo size, its making 12?? to the ground and 1375 to fly website Best Speed Shop in NC


If that shop is in Orlando then its Titan motorsports. They build some nasty cars.

Evo XIII/IX hands down is one of my favorite Japanese cars. I love the 4g63. I wish they would have kept it in the Evo X but instead they put the 4b11. I have no idea why they did that. Supra is also one of my dream cars. I love the 2jz aswell. If my girlfriend would let me I would boost her IS300.

Here is one of Titan Motorsports Supras. 





Domestic vs. Imports is a never ending battle


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> If that shop is in Orlando then its Titan motorsports. They build some nasty cars.
> 
> Evo XIII/IX hands down is one of my favorite Japanese cars. I love the 4g63. I wish they would have kept it in the Evo X but instead they put the 4b11. I have no idea why they did that. Supra is also one of my dream cars. I love the 2jz aswell. If my girlfriend would let me I would boost her IS300.
> 
> ...


Dude my bad I should have specified Jacksonville NC, I have also heard of Titan motorsports, they do build some nasty supras.

Yeah the evo X was a complete bust in my book, right before I got rid of my Evo I went to get it tuned again and a guy had a EvoX gettin dynoed that same day and customed tuned, They tune good, but I don't really know how much power they can handle with factory internals, and the car is a lot bigger/heavier than the IX and VIII, they also claim it can handle better but I don't see how, and the MR is a automatic.

Have you ever had the chance to drive a Evo?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Dude my bad I should have specified Jacksonville NC, I have also heard of Titan motorsports, they do build some nasty supras.
> 
> Yeah the evo X was a complete bust in my book, right before I got rid of my Evo I went to get it tuned again and a guy had a EvoX gettin dynoed that same day and customed tuned, They tune good, but I don't really know how much power they can handle with factory internals, and the car is a lot bigger/heavier than the IX and VIII, they also claim it can handle better but I don't see how, and the MR is a automatic.
> 
> Have you ever had the chance to drive a Evo?


Hahaha no worries.

Ive driven a couple. Both were the VIII. My goal is to get one by the end of the year now that were settled in our house. I like the MR, but their trannies suck. I almost picked up an S2000 last year but everyone that wanted the Eclipse never came through with the money. Luckily I didnt get an S2000 since I take Enzo with me everywhere and we wouldnt be able to take an S2000 with me, my girlfriend, and Enzo lol

I was pissed when I heard the Evo X MR was only paddle shift.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I had the MR, alot of people didn't like the 6 speeds, they claimed they were weaker, I never had a problem out of mine. When I sold mine it was making around 350ish AWHP on a dynojet. First gear was low as crap, I had a best 0-60 time of 3.7 seconds on the factory clutch. Then clutch went out at about 18,000 miles me and my step dad replaced the clutch with a ACT and I never launched it again. Replacing the clutch in All Wheel Drive car in a car port on jack stands in not fun at all. 

My Evo would keep up with my brothers 04 cobra on the highway, and it has headers, dual free flow cats, dual mufflers, 2 inch pullie kit, and air intake system, at 155 mph he was about two cars in front of me. He wouldn't race me from a dig though.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Dig FTW!!!

Most of the people I know with built MR have a 5 speed conversion. But they are 500hp+

If I do get an Evo I will build it for road courses. I really want to go to the Skip Barber driving school. But I dont know if that will happen


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

hahaha funny you say that my brother has a little civy w a k24 from a accord in it, haha real funny they into em around my city and i know alot from down in ct to my roommate from the willi/hartford area to has a wicked nice civic to


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I wanted to drop an update...my brother dropped the motor into a 95 (I think) Integra last week.

Big up to BYM crew!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i used to have a 99 prelude with a h22, but when i had my eg hatch with a h22 i think i liked it alot more lol.

now i dont care waht kinda car you have, it will break and i will get payed to fix it. besides my buddys terminator cobra (03) that has a built bottom end and is pushing 24 lbs of boost cant keep up with a r1 or gsxr 750. 

ef it, thats why i bought a ninja zx6r


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol....its all about how much money you have in either. i personally prefer foriegn cars, american cars are cheaply made and dont last....just my .2cents. a built camero can run just as hard as a build honda, bmw, vica versa. neither one is trash, they both have their +'s they both have their -'s, americans main - for me is gas milage, geez. but to say that a foriegn car cannot run with american muscle,,,,,is like saying all bullys are obese.....
and to the op....NICE H22!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

what i'd like to know is what done to it?? 13k rpms is ridiculous on a H22.. .. i'm betting he quits making power at 7500 rpm.. gonna send a rod through the block

but dont get your hopes up beating him w/ your mustang.. especially if the h22 is going into an integra.. he'll probably walk all over you...


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

not really,,,,they run 8.5k factory redline....built internals 13 sounds doable.....
dohc kicks in at about what....4300?
unless u have vafc or whatever it is..to dial it in the hit vtec earlier/later..havnt messed with hondas in a while! haha.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> not really,,,,they run 8.5k factory redline...


since when?? only Honda motor i know of that redlines at 8.5 is the b18c5 ITR motor

this is a prelude gauge cluster .. notice the 7.5k redline










this thing is a timebomb waiting to go off if revved to 13k

oh and DOHC is there all the time.. i think you mean the VTEC lobes and they engage at 5200 rpm .. its the Integra GSR that engages at 4400 rpm

i've been building Hondas for almost 10 yrs..


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

my ex gf had a 1998 lude.....i thought it redlined @ 8.5 my bad its been a long time. i used to take it wayyyyy past 8 though 
stutter box!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its ok, i realize your a Vdub guy.. lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

start talking about turbos on small displacement and your speaking my language


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Fairly similar to what my husband does too... If I'm not mistaken he use to have that background on the computer - lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> start talking about turbos on small displacement and your speaking my language


i know jack about turbos.. lol... i've only mainly worked on b-series motors


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Revving to 13k is crazy on a H22. I would never rev that high unless Rotary and that is still almost pointless. You are not going to gain amymore power at that high of RPMs

I had a built a LS VTEC and I was revving til 9k. I still think that was a lil high but I was still making some power up until 9k. I also had a VAFC and had VTEC dialed in a later since I reved so high. So when it did hit, it hit pretty hard. I believe I had it set at 5k or 5.5k


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> lol....its all about how much money you have in either. i personally prefer foriegn cars, american cars are cheaply made and dont last....just my .2cents. a built camero can run just as hard as a build honda, bmw, vica versa. neither one is trash, they both have their +'s they both have their -'s, americans main - for me is gas milage, geez. *but to say that a foriegn car cannot run with american muscle*,,,,,is like saying all bullys are obese.....
> and to the op....NICE H22!!!


Show me a forgien car that can beat a top fuel drag car.
Show me a foriegn car that can run run 5 secs in 1/4.

Drag racing is were its at, foriegn cars don't belong there, trust me its a waste of money, Supras are nice, so are Skylines, Evos, etc.. but in drag racing American Muscle rules.

You can't beat America muscle as far as power goes. No debating.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

you've smoked yourself retarded.
i had some videos for you, but i myself have smoked myself retarded and cannot figure out how to put up youtube videos 
and theres also alot of difference b/t a tube chassis and a real chassis. two different worlds....


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> you've smoked yourself retarded.
> i had some videos for you, but i myself have smoked myself retarded and cannot figure out how to put up youtube videos
> and theres also alot of difference b/t a tube chassis and a real chassis. two different worlds....


LOL, Yeah gettin a whiff of Nitromethane fumes, comin out a 7,000 HP V8 will do that to you

"There is no replacement for displacement"


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Drag racing is pointless. All that work for a 1/4 mile pass. Its all about Road Courses. Something that takes real skill!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Drag racing is pointless. All that work for a 1/4 mile pass. Its all about Road Courses. Something that takes real skill!


Road Courses are for the cars that don't have a enough cahoonas to get up in a straight line. lol just messin


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> If i were to buy an import it would be a Conquest, Eclipse TSI, or a Supra Turbo.


i own 2 conquests, one is a low 12 second track junkie and the other is a daily driver


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> "There is no replacement for displacement"


O'rly?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

need i say more


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

You about to start a losing battle















high 6 second cars, guess what no turbos no nitrous, all motor lets see your little imports do this










this is fun





go to 1.57 and enjoy





Grand Finale Show me something that can beat this.





And like i said there is no Replacement for *displacement*. The End hope ya'll enjoyed

Little hondas and what not, making 600 hp and 100lbs of torque funny.

Go to a NHRA show and watch real cars, do some real racing, better yet go watch some modifieds race then go to NHRA show, Peace


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont know about you.. but to me driving for 6-10 seconds at a time isnt fun at all... i prefer turns.. something your precious muscle will never do..


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use to thank imports were cool when I was a "*KID*",


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. because being 30 is a kid... i just prefer reliability 

havent had one major problem w/ the integra in 10 yrs, just maintenance.. can you say the same about your displacement? didnt think so


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha love it wish I would of found this thread sooner. Most classic domestics have the suspension geometry of a dump truck. They have straightline power but when it comes to super tight technical courses are easily outdone by lighter smaller displacement cars. Yes a v8 is fast in the quarter but I find it very respectable to see a 4 banger running single digit passes all motor. I could go on and on about this but i just got off work and need to take my dog for her run.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Please show me a video of a all motor(meaning no nitrous or any other type of power adders) 4 cyl running single digits in the 1/4 cause that I can not believe.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you ask and you shall receive... BTW.. this is a SOHC F22 from an Accord






dont believe me.. heres another vid.. do you see an intercooler? i dont.. Bisi is the man


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oh, and its non-vtec... 
Bisimoto All Motor Insight - Honda, Insight - TunerZine.com - Your Online Automotive Magazine


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Please show me a video of a all motor(meaning no nitrous or any other type of power adders) 4 cyl running single digits in the 1/4 cause that I can not believe.


Not to start a argument or anything, but MOST domestic owners think just LIKE YOU. They think their v8's are gods gift to the car world. Dont get me wrong, i respect the power of a v8, but i get my jollys off on beating the piss out of those mullet mobile mustangs and Camaros and i have half the cylinders haha

No offense


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

CraziNate said:


> Drag racing is pointless. All that work for a 1/4 mile pass. Its all about Road Courses. Something that takes real skill!


I do time attacks and i also drag race. The only time it takes no skill to drag race is when you are slow. Try running a low high 11 , low 12 sec car with a CLUTCH. NOW THAT IS SKILL. SO wimpy automatic here..


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Interesting, I see how they accomplished the low times, having bicycle tires for back tires, and total weight of about 600lbs but you got to get low times anyway you can. Car stills sounds like  , but you did show me "*1*" 4 banger that can hit single digits on all motor.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> Not to start a argument or anything, but MOST domestic owners think just LIKE YOU. They think their v8's are gods gift to the car world. Dont get me wrong, i respect the power of a v8, but i get my jollys off on beating the piss out of those mullet mobile mustangs and Camaros and i have half the cylinders haha
> 
> No offense


No offense takin man we are just debating
Street racing and actual real racing are two different things. In the world of racing that I like imports just don't belong. And V8s are Gods gift to earth everybody knows this. Nothing beats the sound of a built big block cut off at the headers. I love american muscle


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Interesting, I see how they accomplished the low times, having bicycle tires for back tires, and total weight of about 600lbs but you got to get low times anyway you can. Car stills sounds like  , but you did show me "*1*" 4 banger that can hit single digits on all motor.


and i can see how the domestics do it.. w/ bicycle tires in front and 24 inch wide slicks in the back... now whats your point.. you wanted to see one... i showed it to you and you still make excuses.. echs is right, you think just like every other mullet bearing domestic owner..


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

cEElint said:


> and i can see how the domestics do it.. w/ bicycle tires in front and 24 inch wide slicks in the back... now whats your point.. you wanted to see one... i showed it to you and you still make excuses.. echs is right, you think just like every other mullet bearing domestic owner..


Na its just something most city boys can't grasp. I'm from the USA(From the South) I believe in "American" built cars when it comes to racing, not these little jap, euro POS's(use too when I was kid but then I matured and relized my ignorance). Jap and Euro cars do make good work cars not race cars, I'll give them that.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Na its just something most city boys can't grasp. I'm from the USA(From the South) I believe in "American" built cars when it comes to racing, not these little jap, euro POS's(use too when I was kid but then I matured and relized my ignorance). Jap and Euro cars do make good work cars not race cars, I'll give them that.


Ok my conquest is heavy as a buick lmao. Ill show you some vids of a IMPORT whooping up on some cobras and big blocks....

# letters AMS






pound for pound, the 4g63t is the best motor made...if you dont agree browse the web for the castrol engine build off


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

The insight posted, isnt even the fastest na fwd honda. Look up the DVS Drag Cartel civic and if that isnt enough, I will find more.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> Ok my conquest is heavy as a buick lmao. Ill show you some vids of a IMPORT whooping up on some cobras and big blocks....
> 
> # letters AMS
> 
> ...


Go to the end of the video, I rest my case,

All that money in that four cyl and got stomped by car that cost a fraction of the price of the evo.
It takes alot of money to build a 4g63t, I know that first hand
I made around 410hp to fly on my evo you know how many v8s crushed me? Answer = Alot

4g63 is a good motor it can make alot of power it just can't hang with the big boys in long run.

All my buddys had evos and I saw all of them get destoryed by v8s. Most of the v8 cars had exhaust kit and a nitrous kit,thats it(some were supercharged and one was an all motor foxbody that none of them would race, cause it would have stomped them), the evos had upgraded turbos and built motors.

P.S for every video you can post I can one post as well
http://www.allfordmustangs.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/53702/limit/recent


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

Not hanging with the big boys?


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

well shep is another ball game. His cars are just nasty. He is well known in the DSM world. If you have a dsm making real power, then chances are your running a shep tranny.


----------



## dj s-one (May 13, 2010)

man im new to thsi forum but not new to cars..I a big muscle car fan..look at my avatar...my position is this..and the debate will continue for ever but itts fun so ill get in to it.....in my opinion u will spend twice as much to get 500hp out of a 4 cyl car as you will spend to get out of an 8 cyl car..but you will spend the difference to make that old 8 cyl car handle like that 4 cyl car...now granted most newer muscle cars(mustangs, camaros) handle better than their older brothers..thats true..but it basically all boils down to taste..and im my book muscle always wins..yes their are some fast 4 bangers and thats cool..i guess but nothing sounds like a big block through some flowmasters or cutoffs..thats all im sayin!..if we were all given a buget of say 5 grand to spend on a motor..the v8 would make more power than the 4 cyl..and thats what it all boils down to
Road racing is a whole different issue cuz Ive seen some fast Dodge neons whip vetts in a road corse so thats more that jus power..driver skill comes in to play....

jus my 2 cents!


----------

